# ALERT: Rally at the capital



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey All,

The rally is a go. Please support this and encourage others to join. We need everyone's voice!! This will affect all recreational water use! Now is the time to act! Time is short and we all need to act!

Also, Please keep in mind that the committee hearing is going to be at the last minute notice. It could be as early as 8am Tuesday February 17. WE NEED TO PACK THAT MEETING! Standing room only and fill that room to over flow capacity!

We have added a flier for you to download on our web page in your efforts to help spread the word. Paste it, stick it, plaster it, pin it, tape it everywhere, make this public! (Universities, hotels, workplace, forums, websites, etc)

Keep fighting,

F/V
http://utahwaterguardians.wordpress.com/
------------------------
*
ATTN: ALL WATER USERS*
*
***RALLY @ THE CAPITOL BUILDING!!!!****

*When*_:_ Thursday February 19 @ 10:00 am

_ Meet on the East steps. Use East parking lot. As a group we will move inside the capitol building to the Rotunda area where we will hold a press conference at 10:30am.

Specific meeting/parking/driving directions at he bottom of the page_
*
WHY:ALL RECREATIONAL WATER RIGHTS ARE AT RISK!*

_*House Bill 187

Use of Public Waters*_

* CREATES CRIMINAL CONSEQUENCES FOR THE LEGAL ACTIVITIES YOU ENJOY ON PUBLIC WATERS

* TAKES AWAY WATERS YOU'VE ALWAYS HAD ACCESS TO

* ALLOWS PRIVATE LANDOWNERS TO KEEP YOU OUT OF PUBLIC PROPERTY

* SEVERELY DAMAGES THE ECONOMY OF UTAH'S OUTDOOR INDUSTRY

* PUTS PRIVATE INTERESTS OVER THE INTERESTS OF THE GENERAL PUBLIC
* WASTES DOLLARS AND EFFORTS ALREADY SPENT ON IMPROVING FISHERIES AND HABITAT

* CREATES CONFUSING AND CONFLICTING RULES THAT COULD RESULT IN YOU GETTING CITED FOR PARTICIPATING IN A LEGAL ACTIVITY

* CREATES A COMMITTEE THAT CAN FURTHER REMOVE WATERS FROM PUBLIC ACCESS

_ Users of this resource have not had the opportunity to contribute or exchange ideas on this issue. Any proposed legislation should have the backing of an intensive planning committee, within the parameters outlined by the Utah Supreme Court's ruling, with representation of all interested parties._

*
BOTTOM LINE -->*This issue is too important--to landowners and sportsmen alike--to rush it through the session.

*
DIRECTIONS*
PARKING/DIRECTIONS - http://www.utahstatecapitol.utah.gov/vi ... rking.html
ROTUNDA DIRECTIONS - http://utahstatecapitol.utah.gov/visito ... index.html


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

F/V, do you know when or how we can find out about the committee meeting time? I can be there at any time on Tuesday. I understand they need to give 24 hour notice. I am enrolled for the automatic bill updates, but I don't know if that covers meeting times. 


Sadly, I can only be at the Thursday rally in spirit.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I will be there with my wife and 2 kids. 

If we sit back and do nothing the end result we will get what we put into it, NOTHING!!!

This is going to take everyone to keep the PUBLIC FISHING ACCESS......

Don't be lazy, if we lose this what will be next?????

Once in a life time draw to fish certain rivers?????


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, going to a autism rally on Wednesday up there, I don't think I could stomach being around those pin heads in suits two days in a row. Best of luck though!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Prout,

I understand how you feel. Will you be meeting with your Rep's on Wednesday or just attending the Autism rally? If your meeting with your rep, you could mention it, or even if your not, you can drop of a letter at their office stating how you feel about this. 
Numbers of voices is important in this matter. Please, just a few moments of your time for this cause.

Thank You


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I will be meeting with State Senator Howard A. Stephenson R, who is sponsoring Clay's Law. I will try and put a bug in his ear.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pro's not going, then I will be there! Thanks for all the leg work and time spent, F/V. Its nice to see anglers for a common ground and unite, especially in this state. 

PS- Word gets around fast, Ive already been getting text messages about the rally today


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A few folks that I know will be attending. As soon as it stops snowing I intend to go buy some poster board to make a sign or two.
R


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I hope the seats are full and the fisherman are heard.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I have to work but will be there with you guys in spirit!!!!! This is HUGE! Will it be voted on Thursday then?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope, no one knows when it will be voted on. That's why we are having a pre-emptive rally to alert the public and the legislators about this steaming pile of horse dung that is rolling down the legislative pipeline.
R


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Once again if you don't show up and fight then don't complain if we lose the battle!

Do you want to continue to fish the rivers we can now? Then start fighting!

Even if you only fish lakes you still need to support the river freedom, if not your fishing spot will be overcrowded because we will be forced to fish with you until we lose that freedom as well!

Show up!!!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Too bad it's not on a Saturday......


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I'm in Ogden and have sent 2 e-mails to my "supposed" reps. during the last several days and have not received any response. :evil: One of my concerns, besides the limited access to too few rivers was the 500ft rule. Seems to me that stops all fishing in Ogden canyon! Anyway I probably won't make it to the rally but is there someone you guys might suggest to send an e-mail to with better response and consideration? Am I too late?


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, write your concerns on a campaign contribution check! That's how lobbiests do it.

Like having a lein release on the signature part, have a statement above the signature that the legislator will vote against HB 187. Then they either sign and deposit it, or not.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Ok, I'm in Ogden and have sent 2 e-mails to my "supposed" reps. during the last several days and have not received any response. :evil: One of my concerns, besides the limited access to too few rivers was the 500ft rule. Seems to me that stops all fishing in Ogden canyon! Anyway I probably won't make it to the rally but is there someone you guys might suggest to send an e-mail to with better response and consideration? Am I too late?


You could give them a call. Also emailing the Mayor of Ogden would probably be a good thing. This will definitely hurt Ogden's recreational image it promotes if the bill passes.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Call, E-mail, write a letter snail mail. Speak up how ever you can.

I was in a sign shop yester day getting some signs made, and they had heard of this bill (I tell everyone I meet about it and give them a flier) before I mentioned it. 
That's good.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

*UPDATE: RALLY TOMORROW!! *
Where: South Steps @ 10:30am - Thursday Feb. 19

Many of us are arriving early and organizing on the east steps @10am. *The rally will be held at 10:30 sharp on the SOUTH STEPS!!* After, we will all enter the capitol together. We will be sending in a request ("note") to speak with our representatives. There will be volunteers standing by to help with the process&#8230;&#8230;We all need to participate!!

_We also need volunteers to assist with the "note" process. For those interested please arrive early and we'll go over the details._


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

we will all go streaking down state street afterwords!!!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO YOU GUYS!!! I wish I would be there, if I would have know about it one or two days earlier I would definitely be there!!! STOP HOUSE BILL 187!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

It's 10:30am; I am here wondering how the rally is going......


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it went well as rallies go. There was good turnout, I'd asy a couple of hundred or so. Good media coverage, good speakers.
I wasn't able to meet with my Rep. but she sent an intern out to speak with me.
She has concerns about private property damage, but agrees the bill in it's present form is not the answer to the problem.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I also thought that the Rally went well.
The supporters were well behaved and respectful.
Our message was given and heard!
The news coverage was good.
I saw channel 2,5,and 13 and some other cameras there.

No telling what will happen at this point but we were heard and our Representatives know our postition.

It was highly suggested that everyone that coundn't attend the Rally be sure and contact there political leaders.

Now that the Politicians know about the Bill and have had a chance to read through it, they will be even more influenced by your emails and letters.

Many of these Politicians are concerned about the rights of the property owners involved with the bill.

We must let our leaders know that access to these waters are our rights and the State Supreme has upheld this ruling.

Please take a minute and email your State Representatives and Senators on this very important issue.

Remember that we are not only doing this for ourselves, but also for our future generations.

Grandpa D


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm glad that it went well and it was well attended, if there is a second rally I'm going. Great points Grandpa, this is not just a present issue, but a issue that affects things years to come. These are our right NOW, and have always have been according the Utah Supreme Court; I feel we should do everything we can not to let them be taken away.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with everything that G'pa D said. There's already a clip of it on http://www.fox13now.com/ First video on the top videos


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

It went really well! 300 or so people, lots of media and people other than fishermen.

Here's what I've found so far:
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=5638312

There's video on the top video part:
http://www.fox13now.com/

http://blogs.sltrib.com/slcrawler/2009/ ... n-hill.htm

^^ike


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I must be an idiot... I'm not seeing the video.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

try this, Riverrat

http://www.kutv.com/mediacenter/[email protected]&navCatId=1841


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

That worked, thanks man. Looks like quite a few folks. Interesting that Mr. Ferry didn't see fit to come out and address the crowd. Its "his" bill, you would think he would have something to say about or to a bunch of folks who disagree with him. :? I wonder where all this video is of folks who are behaving inappropriately. Why not just tag the violators and keep the laws the same? Is that just too easy?


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I appreciate private property, but really what do people think I want. To stop in for lunch and drinks as I fish my way past. The last thing I want to do is mess with their property, i'm busy FISHING!! Well i've sent both my rep and senator my concerns, lets hope they actually listen to their constituents.

Tim


----------

